# Ghost Rahmennummer angeblich nur als Aufkleber ?



## Unicorny (11. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage:

mir wurde gestern mein neues Ghost KATO geliefert, da ich die Rahmennummer für meine Versicherung benötige verglich ich die Nummer die unter dem Tretlager eingestanzt ist mit der Nummer aus den Unterlagen und zu meinem erstaunen musste ich feststellen, dass die Nummern nicht identisch sind.

Die Nummer unter dem Tretlager ist: #UC21XXX624
Die Rahmennummer Laut Unterlagen ist: GU00XXX54

Zudem sind von beiden Nummern ein kleiner Aufkleber mit einem Strichcode am Rahmen angeklebt.

Auf Rückfrage beim Händler wurde mir versichert, dass die Rahmennummer welche auch in den Unterlagen vermerkt ist angeblich die richtige ist und die eingestanzte Nummer unter dem Tretlager eine "andere" Nummer sein soll.

Ich konnte die Rahmennummer welche Laut Unterlagen und Aussage des Händlers die Rahmennummer ist aber an keiner anderen Stelle in graviert oder gestanzter Form am Rahmen ausfindig machen.

Ich frage mich nun wo dort der Sinn liegen soll, wenn die Rahmennummer also nur als kleiner Aufkleber am Rad angebracht sein soll, wohingegen  die Seriennummer oder um welche Nummer auch immer es sich bei der "#UC21XXX624" handeln soll unter dem Tretlager eingestanzt ist.

Zumal ein Aufkleber doch wahrscheinlich das erste ist was ein Dieb entfernen würde und eine Zuordnung durch die Polizei im Falle eines Diebstahls über die Rahmennummer überhaupt nicht mehr möglich ist.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße

Unicorny


----------



## saturno (11. Dezember 2021)

ist bei carbonrahmen standard........bilder machen und der versicherung übermitteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unicorny (11. Dezember 2021)

Mich macht nur Stutzig warum dann überhaupt eine "andere" Nummer unter dem Tretlager eingestanzt ist, wenn es sich dabei nicht um die Rahmennummer handelt... zumal der Rahmen ja auch aus Alu ist.
Ich dachte, dass wäre irgendwie standardisiert.


----------



## bastl-axel (11. Dezember 2021)

Rahmennummern sind bei Fahrräder nicht vorgeschrieben. Deswegen sind Aufkleber mit der Seriennummer ausreichend.


----------



## Triturbo (11. Dezember 2021)

Ist bei ganz vielen Herstellern so, auch bei vielen Alurahmen. Den Sinn habe ich auch nie verstanden, vor allem, wenn eine eingestanzte Nummer im Rahmen ist, aber die aufgeklebte Nummer aufgenommen wird. Ich würde der Versicherung dann auch die eingestanzte (Serien)Nummer melden, da diese im Problemfall den Rahmen ja klar identifiziert.


----------



## bastl-axel (11. Dezember 2021)

Triturbo schrieb:


> ..Ich würde der Versicherung dann auch die eingestanzte (Serien)Nummer melden, da diese im Problemfall den Rahmen ja klar identifiziert.


Nur beider Polizei, aber nicht bei Gewährleistungs- und/oder Garantie-Ansprüchen.
Also am besten, beide melden.


----------

